# hs 928 worth buy?



## bona5d (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm worried about the rusted auger. What do you guys think?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't blame ya! It could just be the salt from the EOD eating them up though. I would try wiggling the augers back and forth a bit to see if the are seized onto the shaft or not. they shouldn't be if it was maintained (greased) regularly. If they are seized - you got a lot of work to remedy that! Proceed with caution..... what's he asking for it?


----------



## bona5d (Mar 16, 2016)

650...really considering one this. If the auger moves okay should I go for it?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

See if they will take 500.00


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bona5d said:


> 650...really considering one this.


On the back, lower frame is the serial number (SZAS-1234567 or SAVJ-1234567). 

If you can get that to me, I can lookup some history on the unit (age, location, selling dealer, etc.) that might help with your purchasing decision. 

For example, a limited number of HS928 units were recalled by Honda back in 2010 for updates to a fuel tank joint that might leak. With the serial number, I can confirm if this unit was part of that batch, and if it has (or has not) had the updated parts installed by a Honda dealer.


----------



## bona5d (Mar 16, 2016)

won't budge on the price


----------



## bona5d (Mar 16, 2016)

Szas-1185744


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bona5d said:


> Szas-1185744


Okay, first, that unit was built after the fuel tank joint recall, so no issue there.

Next, it was wholesaled by Honda to Valley Motorsports in September, 2010, and purchased by the first retail customer (Springfield, MA) on 3/2/2011. It was registered for non-commercial use. The original factory warranty was for 36 months. There are no open campaigns or active updates for this unit.

All HS928 units were made in Japan.


----------



## bona5d (Mar 16, 2016)

Robert: so you saw the pictures, worth 650? it's 1.5 hours away and have not seen it in person. BTW does this have electric start? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bona5d said:


> Robert: so you saw the pictures, worth 650? it's 1.5 hours away and have not seen it in person. BTW does this have electric start? Thanks


I can help with Honda facts, but used equipment value is best left to those who buy and sell, and that's not me, sorry. 

This specific unit does NOT have electric start.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's a Honda and it seems in good condition and personally I wouldn't offer him less by fear of insulting him since this is a fair price. Sure it may need a bit of TLC and grease here and there but you're getting it for a fifth the price. It would already be in my garage if I needed a snowblower.

Looks like a perfect fall project to me.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The augers serrations are ground down as probably is the auger housing. Over US$1500 to replace them. Just something to be aware off. I would think it twice before buying it. (I made that mistake when I did not know much about Hondas) :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## bona5d (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I passed on this one.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

hsblowersfan said:


> The augers serrations are ground down as probably is the auger housing. Over US$1500 to replace them. Just something to be aware off. I would think it twice before buying it. (I made that mistake when I did not know much about Hondas) :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


Thanks, I was looking for that very thing but the shots were all from up top. Good catch! 



bona5d said:


> Thanks everyone, I passed on this one.


Good choice. There are better to be had especially at that price.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

As a parts machine I would buy it for $350-500 but not as a "working snowblower".


----------

